# Never received call for second Interveiw



## Nativetadpole (Nov 30, 2020)

I had a second phone interview to discuss my HireVu submission scheduled for today but I never received a call.  I emailed integrity@target.com.  Does anyone know what I can do or does that mean I’m no longer considered for the position?  My candidate profile stated in progress for my applications


----------



## Yetive (Nov 30, 2020)

You should call the store.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 30, 2020)

Based on my experience with in-person interviews, what most likely happened is there was an interview scheduled, but nobody was available at the time to interview you* so it got missed. As Yetive said, call the store.

*At my store interviews aren't scheduled with a specific person, it's basically whichever TL or ETL happens to have time when the interviewee shows up that gets tapped for the interview. If the store was particularly busy or if there was something unexpected like a delivery/vendor/medical emergency/needy guest/etc. there might not have been anyone available at that moment.

When you're in the store they can have you sit around until someone is available (I sat around for 15 minutes or so) that's one thing, but on a call/video (not sure what HireVu is) interview it's a bit weirder.


----------

